# PS3 games worth a punt with RPG / Strategy elements



## Bingo (Nov 9, 2013)

Well then, got a PS3 to mess around with in the winter months...

Have invested in a copy of The Last of Us which is good, but being quite new to this, was wondering if there were any classics in a similar vein (RPG/Strategy)... ideally which might be quite cheap on ebay etc...

I had a go on Chronicles of Valkyria but couldn't really get into it - the graphics and story were good but not really feeling the game mechanics.

Thinking of getting that Studio Ghibli one, No Ni Kune - Anyone played?

Also considering a Metal Gear Solid one... which is best on PS3 do you think?


----------



## mwgdrwg (Nov 9, 2013)

There's a demo of Ni No Kuni available, if you wish to try it out.

It looks beautiful, and the 'English' localisation is fantastic, but I'll say no more on that as it may spoil a surprise


----------



## Bingo (Nov 9, 2013)

Hey I might just do that, cheers =)


----------



## yield (Nov 9, 2013)

XCOM: Enemy Unknown is a great turn based strategy game. Heavily influenced by Valkyria Chronicles though.

R.U.S.E. was an interesting real time strategy but it didn't keep my attention. Too hard in places as well.

Don't get The Bureau: XCOM Declassified


----------



## Bingo (Nov 9, 2013)

I wish I could Final Fantasy Tactics from the PS1 on it!


----------



## Silva (Nov 9, 2013)

Bingo said:


> Also considering a Metal Gear Solid one... which is best on PS3 do you think?


You don't have much choice. 4 is good, but with too much cutscenes even for the series (or so I'm told), Revengeance is a spin-off, and 5 is yet to be released. However, the HD Collection has Peace Walker, and that one is very RPG oriented, so you might kill two birds with one stone there.


----------



## tommers (Nov 9, 2013)

Demon's Souls, Dark Souls. 

Does anything not have "RPG elements" at the moment?


----------



## Bingo (Nov 9, 2013)

Tried playing Demon Souls was pretty much unplayable... just kept dying


----------



## 8den (Nov 9, 2013)

Bingo said:


> Well then, got a PS3 to mess around with in the winter months...
> 
> Have invested in a copy of The Last of Us which is good, but being quite new to this, was wondering if there were any classics in a similar vein (RPG/Strategy)... ideally which might be quite cheap on ebay etc...
> 
> ...


Big fan of fallout new Vegas, funny dark RPG set in a retro futuristic post apocalyptic Nevada


----------



## Epona (Nov 10, 2013)

8den said:


> Big fan of fallout new Vegas, funny dark RPG set in a retro futuristic post apocalyptic Nevada



Yep this, both Fallout 3 and Fallout: New Vegas are good action RPGs, New Vegas has better story & dialogue (and is more RPG, iykwim), and 3 has more interesting exploration, they are both good games.

On the Action/Shooter side, my OH absolutely LOVED the most recent Tomb Raider, and Far Cry 3 got excellent reviews although I've not yet tried it.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Nov 13, 2013)

I got bored with the repetitive fighting in Ni No Kuni, although the quests are quite cute, and it's nice to have a game you can actually play in front of the kids.

Beyond: Two Souls looks pretty similar to The Last Of Us, although it didn't get quite as incredible reviews.


----------



## ohmyliver (Nov 13, 2013)

No Ni Kuni - I really enjoyed it despite it being quite grindy.  It's hard not to like the comedy Welsh accents, the cute pun overload, and the graphics, oh and get that pirate cat creature in your party (puss in boats it's called), just because it's a pirate cat animated by Studio Ghibli.

Seconded on Fallout New Vegas/Fallout 3, both of those are fairly cheap now (but get the GOTY edition for Fallout 3, or the Ultimate edition for Fallout New Vegas, as they have all the dlc).... What about Skyrim also?


----------



## Bingo (Nov 13, 2013)

Done Skyrim and Fallout on my old xbox...

White Witch came this morning gonna have a blast this evening! Sounds light-hearted and fun, looking forward to it, and the pirate cat!


----------



## ohmyliver (Nov 13, 2013)

Oh and get Journey, and Flower... both from the PSN store...  not rpgy/strategy-y though, but Journey in particular is _excellent_


----------



## Geoffrey (Nov 14, 2013)

As Buddy Bradley mentioned above, the fighting in Ni No Kuni does grate after a while, but if you like all that tactical battle stuff it would be less irritating, and it looks beautiful. 

Dragon's Dogma might be up your street, a good mix of action and RPG elements.  And The Last of Us was a great choice, I loved it, atmosphere, the world, music and characters were all superb.  I wish I could unmemory it and play it again!   Hurry up Last of Us 2.... 

Oh and Fallout 3 is good too, although it does feel a bit aimless at times.


----------



## Silva (Nov 15, 2013)

I think the whole point of Fallout 3 is feeling a bit aimless at times


----------



## baffled (Nov 15, 2013)

Mass Effect 1&2 are very good, there is a third but I haven't got round to playing it though it got mixed reviews I believe.


----------



## Epona (Nov 16, 2013)

baffled said:


> Mass Effect 1&2 are very good, there is a third but I haven't got round to playing it though it got mixed reviews I believe.



I'm one of those who LOVED the original Mass Effect, but found #2 to be too shooter/not enough rpg or exploration for my liking - there were some parts that just felt a bit too much 'on the rails' for me.


----------

